# Multichannel Mixing Software



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

This thing is the best - http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/windows .AND FREE


----------



## nrlarson2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you jrzmac. Sorry that it took so long to reply. My computer has been down for awhile.
Audacity is awesome!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Nrlarson2,

Audacity only allows you to mix 7 tracks. Also, I don't know what your plans are, but if you want to make a loopable audio cd you should save in wav format (mp3 always saves with a silent lead in and lead out that can ruin a loop)

I''ll gladly offer my services if needed, I'm fairly proficient in Audacity.


----------

